# How would I achieve this "look" in a photograph?



## daggertrepe (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, so there is this shoot I'm basing my next one off of (I'm still a rookie yet), and the pictures I'm basing it off of are these:

http://i.models.com/i/db/2010/8/27376/27376-800w.jpg

AND

http://www.thequietfront.com/storage/qf-51-100/qf-57/Dree_Hemingway-Hannah_Holman-Boo_George.jpg

*Credit: Boo George.*

Obviously, I'm not going to be able to get that exact effect with the equipment I have, compared to a professional. I have a Nikon D5100 and an 85mm lens. My question is, with these tools (and any others you think might be helpful, including light source, etc), how can I achieve a similar look?

Thanks!


----------



## apples (Apr 9, 2012)

isn't a d5100 a Dslr? I'm sure someone here can help you but you might find an answer faster in the beginners forum or equipment section.


----------



## ericz83 (Apr 9, 2012)

OK - I am a complete NOOB as well - but.. They look like they were underexposed - with a high ISO setting - then probably a lot of photoshop work.  Hey you Pro's, am I close?


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a FILM photo forum. The first step in solving your problem is finding the correct forum to post it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 10, 2012)

daggertrepe said:


> Ok, so there is this shoot I'm basing my next one off of (I'm still a rookie yet), and the pictures I'm basing it off of are these:
> 
> Obviously, I'm not going to be able to get that exact effect with the equipment I have, compared to a professional. I have a Nikon D5100 and an 85mm lens. My question is, with these tools (and any others you think might be helpful, including light source, etc), how can I achieve a similar look?
> 
> Thanks!


First thing, these were obviously shot on film. If you want this look, get a 35mm camera, and shoot a B&W film that just crushes blacks, like Kodak's BW400CN or Ilford's XP2.


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2012)

Funny. Spend lotsa bucks on a DSLR and then ask "How do I get that film look?"


----------



## ann (Apr 10, 2012)

compur said:


> Funny. Spend lotsa bucks on a DSLR and then ask "How do I get that film look?"



Right, and then there are the software programs for converting to black and white and they give various options for various film types.  Not that this is't a good thing, the issue is a huge number of people using these programs are clueless about the different traits of various films and that isn't going to get easier as time passes.

For example, Agfa 25 film, really, a huge number of film people have never used that film as it dropped out of production a long time ago,


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 10, 2012)

First get a hazy, overcast day.

Second, get to the beach.

Third, wait until later in the day.

Fourth, turn the subject towards where the sun should be stand back and fire away.


----------



## daggertrepe (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't appreciate all the smart comments.

Can the thread be moved then? Or shall I start a new one in the beginner's forum?

(BTW I have a 35 mm film camera. I was curious as to how to reproduce it on digital and wasn't aware that this was simply a film Q&A)


----------



## Mainza (Apr 10, 2012)

I was wondering how I could get this effect on the sixth photo down Old Retrospective - Olsonstuff


----------



## Mot (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it's been mentioned before. A good way of achieving the effect is to shoot on an overcast day and expose for the blacks.




I did a shoot a few weeks ago based on a similar style to the images you posted. I shot on an overcast day, exposing for the blacks, and did a simple black and white conversion in Lightroom 3. I increased the contrast quite a lot, increased black levels and added a bit of fill light.

I know it's not exactly what you are looking for but I think it's getting there, and at least I'm speaking from experience. Oh, and equipment is no excuse! I shot this on a Canon 60D with a 24-105 f/4L but I'd have been just as happy on a 550D with kit lens! You could have a look at Kalle Gustafsson, he has a really film (as in 35mm, 120 etc) as well as cinematic look to his work but he shoot on digital (5DII).

*Mainza:*

That has almost definitely been shot on film. It's a double exposure meaning the same frame has been exposed twice. It's a style popular with lomo photographers.



Sorry for posting another picture, I hope it shows people I know what I'm talking about some of the time! This should be a good example; you can see the film and you can see how its got two images overlapping on the same section. It can be totally separate images, the film just slipped on this one.

 Oh, and for the film people. Yes, it's cheap film but I was hardly going to waste good film in a Smena! Saying that, I have used 'pro film' in a Lubitel!


----------



## ann (Apr 10, 2012)

daggertrepe said:


> I don't appreciate all the smart comments.
> 
> Can the thread be moved then? Or shall I start a new one in the beginner's forum?
> 
> (BTW I have a 35 mm film camera. I was curious as to how to reproduce it on digital and wasn't aware that this was simply a film Q&A)



What smart comments, people have told you what to do.


----------



## compur (Apr 10, 2012)

daggertrepe said:


> Or shall I start a new one in the beginner's forum?



Good idea.


----------



## daggertrepe (Apr 11, 2012)

ann said:


> daggertrepe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't appreciate all the smart comments.
> ...



Just one user in particular being nasty to new members. Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## compur (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## michaeljamesphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> First thing, these were obviously shot on film. If you want this look, get a 35mm camera, and shoot a B&W film that just crushes blacks, like Kodak's BW400CN or Ilford's XP2.



BW400CN and XP2 are both C-41 films, not true black and white. If you're going to give snide comments, don't call C-41 film black and white, especially in a film forum


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 13, 2012)

michaeljamesphoto said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummm, you might want to check out this thread.. http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...nford-church-again-time-rollei-retro-80s.html.

If it looks like a duck, gets cooked like a duck,


----------



## ClickClickClick (Apr 13, 2012)

This look can definitely be achieved by playing around with adjustments in Adobe Photoshop.


----------

